# Looking for awesome cheap blankets...



## Suicidoll (Jul 14, 2011)

If you live around a Target, up front in their $1 item section they have the perfect size fleece pet blankets for $2.50. Great for cutting up and making bags out of, making floor liners, or just for having something to wrap them up when you're holding them.


----------

